# Installera om gentoo

## riceri

Jag funderar på att byta filsystem och för det misstänker jag att jag måste installera om.

Nu undrar jag om det finns nått bra program som kan göra backup på alla conf-filer och vilka saker man har installerat.

Eller är det någon annan som har någon bra ide på hur man kan byta filsystem på hårdisken utan att förlora någon inställning?

----------

## riceri

Jag löste det genom att trycka i en ny hårddisk i datorn och kopierade över hela systemet med hjälp av "cp -Rp" och sedan formaterade jag den första disken och gjorde den klar och kopierade tillbaka allt. Klart  :Smile: 

Någon som fattade?

----------

## jmk

Hur löste du GRUB/LILO? Sparade du /boot som den var?

----------

## riceri

Eftersom inget ändrade sig förutom filsystemet så var det bara att boota om.

jag ändrade bara i /etc/fstab.

----------

## jmk

Läckert!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MagnusBerg

Min egen lilla metod för allehanda. Funkar ju även vid byte av filsystem men förutsätter att backupen görs till en partition som inte ska omformateras.

-----

  Backa upp hela systemet 

 Att kunna göra en backup kan vara användbart inte bara av säkerhetsskäl utan även om man vill utöka sin root partition eller defragmentera den. Som bekant finns inget defragmenteringsprogram till ext3 eller reiserfs. 

 Starta upp från ett annat system eller boot-cd som har tar.gz stöd. Ska du bara göra en backup behöver du inte starta från ett annat system utan det går bra att göra backup av det system som rullar.

 Börja med att bygga tar.gz arkiv av dina kataloger och lägg dessa på en partition som inte ska omformateras.

exempelvis:

 # tar czvfp /backup/bin.tar.gz /bin

osv. med alla dessa kataloger: /bin /etc /home /lib /mnt /opt /root /sbin /usr /var 

Att göra backup på /dev och /proc är onödigt eftersom innehållet i dessa kataloger skapas när datorn startar upp. /mnt sparas bara för att senare slippa göra de kataloger som man monterar floppy, cd, dvd osv. på. Tycker man inte att det är för jobbigt kan man skippa /mnt också

/boot sparas okomprimerat eftersom det annars försvinner en länk vid namn boot och som är nödvändig för att systemet överhuvudtaget ska starta upp senare.

 Nu har man ett ett komplett körbart system nerpackat. 

 För att defragmentera ska du formatera om partionen som systemet låg på så inga gamla filer finns kvar när du sen packar upp systemet. 

 För att packa upp kör du

 # tar xvzfp bin.tar.gz

Nu kan man manuellt behöva skapa de kataloger som man inte gjort backup på. Om du t.ex. har /boot på en egen partition behöver du skapa en /boot katalog i ditt root-träd för att kunna montera boot-partitionen på. Likaså med /home eller vad man nu har separerat från root-partitionen.

Sen är det bara att starta om. Har man flyttat systemet till en annan partition måste man korrigera i fstab.

Kör så det ryker. !

----------

## jmk

 *MagnusBerg wrote:*   

> Som bekant finns inget defragmenteringsprogram till ext3 eller reiserfs. 

 

Man lär sig nått nytt varje dag. Vet du hur pass känsligt är ReiserFS är för fragmentering? Är det nått att oroa sig över eller kan man strunta i det och vänta tills man ger sig på Reiser4? Det kan väl ändå inte vara lika lättfragmenterat som FAT32 i alla fall  :Wink: 

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *jmk wrote:*   

>  *MagnusBerg wrote:*   Som bekant finns inget defragmenteringsprogram till ext3 eller reiserfs.  
> 
> Man lär sig nått nytt varje dag. Vet du hur pass känsligt är ReiserFS är för fragmentering? Är det nått att oroa sig över eller kan man strunta i det och vänta tills man ger sig på Reiser4? Det kan väl ändå inte vara lika lättfragmenterat som FAT32 i alla fall 

 

Det blir ju en hel del fragmentering när man håller på och installerar nya program och versioner av program hela tiden. Men i praktiken märks det ju mest när man ska starta upp program eller öppna stora filer som blivit utkastade lite här och var på hårddisken.

När jag körde KDE blev det stor skillnad före och efter en defragmentering. Nu kör jag FVWM sen ett par månader tillbaka och har inte brytt mig om att defragmentera eftersom det går fort nog ändå, tycker jag. Kör själv ReiserFS.

----------

## jmk

 *MagnusBerg wrote:*   

> Det blir ju en hel del fragmentering när man håller på och installerar nya program och versioner av program hela tiden.

 

Tänkte inte på det. Jag kommer nog inte att göra nått åt det med mina nuvarande system. Min gamla epost server kommer snart att gå i pension, till slutet av sommaren antagligen.  Då kommer jag nog att flytta över bästa disken till en annan box som ska bli ny epostserver. Om Reiser4 ör moget nog så kanske jag vågar mig på det då. 

Jag har också hört att en del folk använder ext2 för /usr/portage det kanske kunnde vara nått.

----------

## Lemma

Det blir nära på ingen varaktig fragmentering med reiserfs så länge man inte fyller den till mer än ca 80%. "Defragmentering" är sas inbyggt i algoritmen så det sker "hela tiden"  :Wink: .

----------

## Andersson

 *Lemma wrote:*   

> Det blir nära på ingen varaktig fragmentering med reiserfs så länge man inte fyller den till mer än ca 80%. "Defragmentering" är sas inbyggt i algoritmen så det sker "hela tiden" .

 

Har du några detaljer om hur det fungerar i reiserfs? Jag sökte lite sist den här tråden var uppe, men hittade inget.

Vfat lägger ju helst en fil i ett stycke på disken, för att den skall kunna läsas så snabbt som möjligt. Om det inte får plats blir det en massa hopp, varför defragmentering är så viktigt.

Ext2 och ext3 lägger varje fil jämnt utspridd över hela disken, men i en riktning, så att hela filen kan hämtas i ett svep med läshuvudet. Dessutom kan flera filer kan läsas/skrivas samtidigt utan att läsarmen skall behöva hoppa för mycket.

----------

## Lemma

 *Andersson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Har du några detaljer om hur det fungerar i reiserfs? Jag sökte lite sist den här tråden var uppe, men hittade inget.

 Tyvärr, jag har läst en hel del men gällande hur algoritmen fungerar har jag aldrig förstått det helt  :Sad: . Kan försöka googla lite, men det var ett tag sedan jag läste det där (tror det var i samband med en genomgång om hur v. 4 kommer fungera/fungerar. Det är dock lite *väl* mycket matematik för mitt huvud  :Wink: ).

----------

## Andersson

 *Lemma wrote:*   

> Kan försöka googla lite, men det var ett tag sedan jag läste det där...

 

Näh. Jag var lite nyfiken bara.  :Smile: 

----------

## MagnusBerg

Ursäkta en intelligent männska men det är självklart att det blir defragentering på en aktiv hårddisk. Detta gäller Linux så väl som andra OS. Speciellt om man kör Gentoo med dagliga uppdateringar som lägger till nya versioner av program innan de gamla versionerna tas bort. Hade filerna bytts ut och därmed legat på den gamla versionens plats skulle det ju inte bli fragmenterat, men så funkar det ju inte. Och den där magiska algoritmen som överträder naturlagarna är lika trovärdig som Tomten.

Men visst blir det mindre fragmenterat ju mindre man har på disken. Då läggs ju de nya filerna där det är gott om ledigt utrymme och kan läggas i ordning. Men det finns inget som flyttar runt filerna och lägger dem i ordning med automatik. Så för bästa prestanda måste man defragmentera.

Nedan ett par textstycken från http://www.namesys.com som gör Reiser. Och då undrar jag varför de skulle göra en "Repacker" (defragmenterare) till Reiser4 om det inte blev någon fragmentering???

FAQ om Reiser

Performance is poor, and my disk at 96% full still has free space.

    Once a disk drive gets more than 85% full, the performance starts to suffer unless using a repacker (which isn't implemented yet.) You can probably get away with 92%, but if performance is valued you are making a mistake to keep it any fuller. This is true for almost all filesystems. ReiserFS, because of our packing tails together, pack more data into a given percentage used, but it still is subject to the rules for max recommended percentage used..

    If you create the whole disk with one copy and then mount it read-only, then you can fully pack it without problem. Please be sure that you copy it from (or tar it from) a reiserfs partition so that files are created in reiserfs readdir order as this will improve performance.

Info om Reiser4

Repacker

Another way of escaping from the balancing time vs. space efficiency tradeoff is to use a repacker. 80% of files on the disk remain unchanged for long periods of time. It is efficient to pack them perfectly, by using a repacker that runs much less often than every write to disk. This repacker goes through the entire tree ordering, from left to right and then from right to left, alternating each time it runs. When it goes from left to right in the tree ordering, it shoves everything as far to the left as it will go, and when it goes from right to left it shoves everything as far to the right as it will go. (Left means small in key or in block number:-) ). In the absence of FS activity the effect of this over time is to sort by tree order (defragment), and to pack with perfect efficiency.

Reiser4.1 will modify the repacker to insert controlled "air holes", as it is well known that insertion efficiency is harmed by overly tight packing.

I hypothesize that it is more efficient to periodically run a repacker that systematically repacks using large IOs than to perform lots of 1 block reads of neighboring nodes of the modification points so as to preserve a balancing invariant in the face of poorly localized modifications to the tree.

----------

## Lemma

 *MagnusBerg wrote:*   

> Ursäkta en intelligent männska men det är självklart att det blir defragentering på en aktiv hårddisk. Detta gäller Linux så väl som andra OS. Speciellt om man kör Gentoo med dagliga uppdateringar som lägger till nya versioner av program innan de gamla versionerna tas bort. Hade filerna bytts ut och därmed legat på den gamla versionens plats skulle det ju inte bli fragmenterat, men så funkar det ju inte. Och den där magiska algoritmen som överträder naturlagarna är lika trovärdig som Tomten.

 Nu ver det ju inte riktigt så jag påstod, eller hur? Misstaget jag verkar ha gjort var att komma ihåg att denna "repacker"-rutin var inbygd och implementerad så att defragmentering är "sas inbyggd i algoritmen", dvs normala filsystemet + något demonlikande som håller reda på den fragmentering som du så vänligt påpekade kommer uppstå vid normal filhantering. Att jag sedan även tog fel på ca 85% och inte 80% vid vilken brytpunkten ligger, huva, det borde jag ha kontrollerat bättre, eller?

Dessa forum är bra till stor del för att människor är vänliga och artiga i tonen, kan vi se till att det fortsätter vara så är jag tacksam.

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *Lemma wrote:*   

> Det blir nära på ingen varaktig fragmentering med reiserfs så länge man inte fyller den till mer än ca 80%. "Defragmentering" är sas inbyggt i algoritmen så det sker "hela tiden" .

 

Det var väl ovanstående du skrev på mitt tips om att defragmentera sin hårddisk. Av tre påståenden så har du tre fel, om jag inräknar det där med 80%. Eftersom jag tycker det är dumt att sprida felaktigheter så blir min ton därefter, men jag bad om ursäkt redan i första meningen av mitt inlägg.  :Smile: 

Och du hade ju inte från första början behövt motsäga mitt tips med felaktiga påståenden.  :Wink:  Du kanske har förväxlat "internal fragmentation" och "external fragmentation".

The ReiserFS internal fragmentation solution

http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue55/florido.html

The direct items are intended to keep small file data and even the tails of the files. Therefore, several tails could be kept within the same leaf node, producing an important decrease of wasted space. The problem is that using this technique of keeping the file's tails together would increase external fragmentation, since the file data is now further from the file tail. Moreover, the task of packing tails is time-consuming and leads to performance decrease. This is a consequence of the memory shifts needed when someone appends data to a file. Anyway, the tails packing technique can be disabled if the administrator wants to do so. Consequently, it's once again an administrator choice.Last edited by MagnusBerg on Tue Jun 08, 2004 8:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Lemma

Ah, vi gräver ned stridsyxan, nog är nog  :Wink: .

----------

## Andersson

 *MagnusBerg wrote:*   

> Ursäkta en intelligent männska men det är självklart att det blir defragentering på en aktiv hårddisk. Detta gäller Linux så väl som andra OS. Speciellt om man kör Gentoo med dagliga uppdateringar som lägger till nya versioner av program innan de gamla versionerna tas bort. Hade filerna bytts ut och därmed legat på den gamla versionens plats skulle det ju inte bli fragmenterat, men så funkar det ju inte. Och den där magiska algoritmen som överträder naturlagarna är lika trovärdig som Tomten.

 

Visst, defragmentering är svårt att undvika på filsystemet. Men inte nog med det. Har du tänkt på att så fort du skall läsa eller skriva mer än en fil samtidigt, så blir dina förfrågningar till hårddisken fragmenterade oavsett hur fint ditt filsystem ser ut? Därför är det viktigare att se till att fragmentering sker på rätt sätt när det väl sker, än att hålla sitt filsystem så defragmenterat som möjligt. Ext2 klarar detta på ett ganska bra sätt, och därför blir prestandaförlusterna ganska små jämfört med mer ökända filsystem.

Det finns en bra artikel som beskriver skillnaden mellan FAT och ext2 och hur fragmentering sker i dessa. Ni verkar väldigt intresserade av det här ämnet, så läs den. Den har ascii-grafik  :Smile: 

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *Andersson wrote:*   

> Det finns en bra artikel som beskriver skillnaden mellan FAT och ext2 och hur fragmentering sker i dessa. Ni verkar väldigt intresserade av det här ämnet, så läs den. Den har ascii-grafik 

 

Mitt specialintresse faktiskt. Kommer ihåg när jag körde Mac och defragmenterade med Norton Discdoktor och såg dessa filer med olika färgkoder ligga utspridda huller om buller före defragmeteringen. Det var ingen rolig syn.  :Smile:  Sätter sina spår i en känslig själ.

Men med Norton Discdoktor kunde man optimera defragmenteringen för olika ändamål beroende på vad man använde sin dator med.

Har till och med / och home på skilda diskar för att tjäna någon tusendels sekund genom att diskarna läser parallellt. Tror - vet inte - att det är bättre än RAID för mindre filer. 

Nä, nu är det speedway på TV4+.

----------

